# Blindly drank the Campy Kool Aid



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

The nearest shop that works on and carries Campy is about 60 miles away. I've only seen a Campy equipped bike once before but WTH. I went for it and am glad I did.

Pretty decent @ 19 pounds as pictured with some heavy components on her.

Pics by Matt Motoman of Adrenaline Bike shop in Orange, CA





































It only has 100 miles on it and the cables/housings are just now settling but everything has been solid. I love the Ultra Shift, it makes it easy to jump back on the power if the light suddenly changes while I am rolling to a stop and already on my starting gear.

I live in Giant/Trek/Spesh country awash in a sea of DA/Ultegra. It's nice to have something different that performs just as well. I'm a convert.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Excellent choice BOALG. I'm currently heavily invested in 10-speed stuff but am probably going to do a Chorus 11 upgrade on one of my bikes soon.

Like the orange.

Bar shape and lever position are a personal preference, and my choice would be different to yours. But whatever works for you.


----------



## mauimichael (Jun 11, 2010)

That orange rocks! It's good to be seen!!!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Great looking bike*

and welcome to the Campy Club


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Im in the process of puttin a Merckx frame together,I put a Caad 10 with DA together last year & my other bikes all have DA,havent had Campy since they came out with indexed shifting long ago ,just checked the Chorus stuff out at Totalcycling ,but still undecided which to get.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

BikesOfALesserGod said:


> The nearest shop that works on and carries Campy is about 60 miles away. I've only seen a Campy equipped bike once before but WTH. I went for it and am glad I did.
> 
> Pretty decent @ 19 pounds as pictured with some heavy components on her.
> 
> ...


I originally had my BreakAway built in Oregon and I spec'ed it with a full Centaur drivertrain. I live in New York State. I never saw the bike until it arrived and I never rode a Campagnolo equipped until I put it together and left the house.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice, enjoy.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Welcome to club Campy!!*



BikesOfALesserGod said:


> The nearest shop that works on and carries Campy is about 60 miles away. I've only seen a Campy equipped bike once before but WTH. I went for it and am glad I did.


Lotta soul in that whip of yours! Really nice.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

That is a great looking bike. And beyond the image, Campy's just really good stuff. I've finally converted all of my (and my wife's) bikes to the Italian stuff, despite the ridiculous cost. I'm happy .


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

JChasse said:


> That is a great looking bike. And beyond the image, Campy's just really good stuff. I've finally converted all of my (and my wife's) bikes to the Italian stuff, despite the *ridiculous cost*. I'm happy .


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4118397-post6.html


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

I just got my first Campy groupset (Super Record EPS). I agree when you exclude the Record and Super Record, the cost is comparable. That may be fair, at least until the new Dura Ace 9070 group is released (now set for November 2012). But, even the price of the 9070 will be less than the SR EPS. 

Worth it? Certainly, in my eyes. I couldn't be happier.

Going from lower end SRAM to the SR EPS was drastic in performance (and of course, cost), but then again, what deserves to go on a new 2013 Trek 6 series?


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Its not Kool aid, its a highly rational decision with a strong emotional adjunct. With 11sp Dura Ace many will have to add a new wheelset, or go with a mismatched rear.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Zampano said:


> Its not Kool aid, its a highly rational decision with a strong emotional adjunct. With 11sp Dura Ace many will have to add a new wheelset, or go with a mismatched rear.


Indeed, it is both a rational decision and one that just saved the OP's soul. Praise be Santo Tullio Campagnolo! 

That orange frame really is beautiful. Independent Fabrications used to be nearby in the Boston area. It is too bad they moved way out of town, but I'm glad they are still doing good business.


----------



## DrSpoke (Jun 11, 2010)

Beautiful bike. I've been thinking of converting my main bike (Ducati/Bianchi) from an older Record 10/newer Eurus wheels to Chorus 11 just to have all black components and a more integrated look. And I think it' would be great with the frame and wheel colors too.

I've been a Campy guy since about '77 with Nuovo Record as well as the few road bikes I've had since then. I have used XT and XTR on my mountain bikes and do have a Cx bike with Ultegra but don't count those.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BikesOfALesserGod said:


> The nearest shop that works on and carries Campy is about 60 miles away. I've only seen a Campy equipped bike once before but WTH. I went for it and am glad I did.
> 
> Pretty decent @ 19 pounds as pictured with some heavy components on her.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, beautiful bike and awesome components. I have also drank the Campy grappa (sorry we Campy types dont drink Kool-Aid  )

Got Athena 11V on the Bottecchia and Record 11V on the Colnago and Bianchi.

YOu will be so happy. And you are right, in a sea of Shimano and SRAM, Campy is like a breath of fresh air! :thumbsup:


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome, been running Chorus 11 since last year, 6500 miles total so far and it's been great, it's close in weight to the 7900 dura ace and Sram Force groups. Shifts way better in the front than Sram and slightly better than shimano, IMO. Best feeling hoods too.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice bike. You could ride it with pride to the Texas- OU game!


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a seriously beautiful bike.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

BlackKnight said:


> Going from lower end SRAM to the SR EPS was drastic in performance (and of course, cost), but then again, what deserves to go on a new 2013 Trek 6 series?


Well... I am not so sure if that Trek is deserving of such a fine groupset. 
Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

JChasse said:


> That is a great looking bike. And beyond the image, Campy's just really good stuff. I've finally converted all of my (and my wife's) bikes to the Italian stuff, despite the ridiculous cost. I'm happy .


Yeah I'm now contemplating to do the same with my Trek 1.5. Not Chorus but maybe Veloce or Centaur. The problem is I am not riding that now that the IF is here.



ejprez said:


> Best feeling hoods too.


I hear you on the hoods! I can snug my hands up right against the peak/ramp.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

I've built up bikes with Shimano, Campy and SRAM. Built my latest (old IF Crown Jewel) with Shimano, but was just thinking today how much I like my old Colnago with Chorus 9. Might have to go back to Campy on my next project.


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

Great looking bike! I too recently drank the Kool-Aid and upgraded to a Chorus 11 group and love it. No regrets!


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I hate Campy. Had my Record 10sp group since 2005. Still works like the day I got it. How can I upgrade when it works so well! My wife knows the quality of Campy, so it's hard to explain to her I need to upgrade to 11 speed!!!! Damn you Campy for being so good!!!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

hawkhero said:


> I hate Campy. Had my Record 10sp group since 2005. Still works like the day I got it. How can I upgrade when it works so well! My wife knows the quality of Campy, so it's hard to explain to her I need to upgrade to 11 speed!!!! Damn you Campy for being so good!!!!


LOL...tellher you are doing your part to keep the Italian economy from collapsing.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Pirx said:


> Well... I am not so sure if that Trek is deserving of such a fine groupset.
> Sorry, couldn't resist...


:thumbsup: Couldn't have said it metter myself! Don't ya know that Treks are for kids and Shimano!


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

MXL said:


> :thumbsup: Couldn't have said it metter myself! Don't ya know that Treks are for kids and Shimano!


I could have said it "better," but since I cannot tell a lie, I can't. !:23:


----------



## eniveld (Dec 6, 2012)

hawkhero said:


> I hate Campy. Had my Record 10sp group since 2005. Still works like the day I got it. How can I upgrade when it works so well! My wife knows the quality of Campy, so it's hard to explain to her I need to upgrade to 11 speed!!!! Damn you Campy for being so good!!!!


I got a campi record 10 in 2001, and have ridden many hard miles through rain and snow and crashed countless times over the years. Finally, about 2010,I had to rebuild the shifter for the first time (total cost for repairs: $40). A year later in 2011, another rebuild and I learn Campi stopped making the parts to rebuild the 10 speed shifter. So when the shifter finally went again this year, I was never happier: I had no choice but to upgrade the whole group to Campi Record 11. There just wasn't any other choice.

You may have to wait a few more years before you need to upgrade I'm sorry to say.

p.s. Huge fan of the campi "big slam".


----------



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Not a fan of orange.......*

but have to reconsider, your frame is beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

hawkhero said:


> I hate Campy. Had my Record 10sp group since 2005. Still works like the day I got it. How can I upgrade when it works so well! My wife knows the quality of Campy, so it's hard to explain to her I need to upgrade to 11 speed!!!! Damn you Campy for being so good!!!!


Ditto. I just can't understand how the 16 year old Record Titanium 8 speed group I put together to "restore" my 24 year old Falcon works so well. The stuff works almost as well as the 11 speed Chorus I just put on my Trek Madone 6.9.

As to value, a full Chorus group can be had from several of the U.K. vendors cheaper than the going retail for Ultegra or Force. I work for a Trek dealer and saved almost $300 by not buying from any of our wholesale distributors.

Finally (not counting EPS - amazing stuff but OMIGOD is it expensive), Chorus shares all the mechanicals of Record and Super Record save bearings in the brake pivots. Just more carbon in Record and more carbon, titanium and ceramic bearings in Super Record. The difference between Chorus and Super Record - about 7 ounces (196 grams) and $1000.

P.S. The bits necessary to rebuild 8, 9, and 10 speed Ultra Shift Ergos are available. You just have to do some digging.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Richard said:


> Finally *(not counting EPS - amazing stuff but OMIGOD is it expensive)*, Chorus shares all the mechanicals of Record and Super Record save bearings in the brake pivots. Just more carbon in Record and more carbon, titanium and ceramic bearings in Super Record. The difference between Chorus and Super Record - about 7 ounces (196 grams) and $1000.


Were you looking at pricing from the same UK sources? Last spring, one of the smaller brick&mortar and online dealers in the UK had Record EPS slightly cheaper than Dura-Ace Di2 and his EPS prices were lower than the big outfits (Ribble, Wiggle, Total Cycling and ProBikeKit). Unfortunately I don't remember what the name of the dealer was...


----------

